# [ACCESS] Meherere Unterberichte in einem Bericht?



## secam-ost (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo nochmal,

jetzt mal eine Frage an alle ACCESS User:

Wie kann ich mehrere Berichte (bzw. Unterberichte) in einem Bericht darstellen und (viel wichtiger) wie kann ich es schaffen, dass die Kriterien nur einmal angegeben werden müssen?

Ich hoffe ihr versteht mein Problem.

Und ich freue mich auf Input


----------



## Slizzzer (1. Juli 2004)

> Ich hoffe ihr versteht mein Problem.



Nein.

Stell das ganze Problem mal genauer vor.


----------



## secam-ost (1. Juli 2004)

*Problemdefinition*

Also es verhält sich wie folgt:

Ich habe eine Tabelle mit n Datensätzen. Diese Datensätze betreffen verschiedene Länder, Jahre und Quartale.

Durch eine Abfrage erhalte ich nun jeweils vier Datensätze (weil vier Quartale) zu einem Land und Jahr meiner Wahl. Die Abfragekriterien [Land?] und [Jahr?] werden also erst b eim Aufrufen der Abfrage definiert.

Da es sich um recht viele Felder handelt, die an das Layout vorhandener Darstellungen angeglichen werden sollen, ist nun eine graphische Formatierung der Abfrage notwendig.

Dies habe ich ursprünglich in einem Bericht machen wollen. Dabei bin ich immer auf das Problem gestoßen, dass ich nicht mehrere Tabellen (insgesamt 15) untereinander darstellen kann (weil ich nur einen Kopfbereich habe im Bericht). Also habe ich 15 Unterberichte, die jeweils eine Tabelle abbilden. Diese Unterbericht sind alle mit derselben Abfrage verknüpft (und verlangen alle nach denselben Kriterien (s.o.).

Wenn ich nun die 15 Berichte als Unterberichte in einen "Hauptbericht" einfüge, gelingt zwar die Darstellung, aber ich werde 15 mal aufgefordert die Kriterien (Beispielsweise "Deutschland" und "2003") einzugeben.

Und das möchte ich umgehen, so dass die ANgabe der Kriterien nur ein einziges mal erfolgen muss.

Ich hoffe Du hast einen guten Rat für mich...


----------



## RavelinePower (1. Juli 2004)

*Problemdefinition*

Mein Vorschlag für Dich währe doch eine abfrage von den insgesamten 15 Berichten.... !
Ein andere Tipp den ich noch habe ist:.
Ein Bericht enthält nicht ganz nur eine Kopfzeile...
Wenn du mehrer Unterberichte hast kann man die in bestimmten Kriterien sortieren lassen und somit auch eine extra kopf oder Seitenzeile entwerfen....

ein andere tipp den ich noch für möglich halte ist ... im kopfbereich die abfrage entwerfen also z.B. "Parameter eingeben" "Welches Quartal" =1

Alle unterberichte müssen nun im Wert quartal den Filtermodus =bla bla Quartal bla bla " Also den wert in unterbericht entspricht dem oberen... 

Leider ist es mir nicht  möglich eine solche Datenbank selbst zu erstellen um 15 berichte so filtern zu lassen ...
Am besten schickste ne kleine DB an meine E-Mail 

Gruss Ravy


----------



## secam-ost (1. Juli 2004)

Hi Raveline,

danke für den Tip/die Tips und die angebotene Hilfe. Die DB kann ich leider nicht versenden, da sie vertrauliche Daten enthält und nur für den internen Gebrauch bestimmt ist.....

Das mit der "Afrage im Kopf" habe ich so ähnlich leider schon Versucht. Aber: I'll give it another try 

Danke


----------

